# Newbe needs your advice



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi respectable sailors,
We (my husband and I) just bought a 33 foot sail boat and need to sail from Groton, CT where our sail boat is located to Jamaica Bay in Brooklyn where we live. We are thinking to sail to Jamaica Bay at the end of May. So the question what is the best way to sail from Groton to Brooklyn using Long Island Sound side or ocean side? We don't have an experience in sailing yet, only in motor boating. What is your suggestion, how would you go?
Thanks
Victoria


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

if you haven't sailed before, you may want to hire someone to deliver the boat for you or at least help you deliver it. i hired someone to help me deliver mine from ct. to ri. and i learned quite a bit on the sail.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

wchevron said:


> if you haven't sailed before, you may want to hire someone to deliver the boat for you or at least help you deliver it. i hired someone to help me deliver mine from ct. to ri. and i learned quite a bit on the sail.


Wchevron, thanks. We cannot find someone to help us but still have 2 months ahead before we plannining to sail to think about that option. We would use someone help for affordable price. That cruise can take 3-4 days.


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

i echo the concept of another sailor aboard. The waters you are traveling are, and can be, challenging especially in the shoulder seasons of spring and fall. Given that you’re powerboaters, you know the water, harbors, and currents in the area you’re traveling to.

Go down to the yacht yard or marina you’re going to berth the boat and put up a simple message to query interest. You’ll also get someone from this site interested in the trip.

Good luck


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

if you bought it from a broker, they can usually recommend someone to help you. if not, try brewer's marina in groton, ct. they can probably recommend someone also.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Post your needs in the 'crew wanted' forum here and you'll have a dozen folks step forward within the next couple of days. 
You'll also want someone to check out your boat and make sure it's sea worthy for the trip, most delivery captains do that as a matter of course.

Good luck


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Since you don't know the boat and are new to sailing, go down the Sound. Lots of places to duck into if the weather turns or you have mechanical problems. Also gives you the option to do it in short or long hops.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

I would definitely go down the sound. Depending on your draft, you will go a very long way on the ocean side with no harbor of refuge, and few facilities suitable for your boat. Sailing through New York Harbor is spectacular and enjoyable, but needs a very reliable engine; a lot of care in planning to make sure the tidal currents favor you; and pretty constant alertness to avoid commercial traffic and other hazards. Get a copy of Eldridge's tide and current book and study the current charts to know how to time it; make sure you have up to date charts; read the Coast Pilot (available as a free download from the Coast Guard website); and check the Notices to mariners so you know where to avoid security zones (like near the UN). And make sure you know your boat and are in the comfort zone with all aspects before you undetake too ambitious a trip.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you everyone for your advises. Someone suggested us to go by ocean side since our draft is 7ft and there are many shallows on sound side. So we were not sure what to do.


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

can't help with that, but congratulations on your SAILboat! Hope you like it and have lots of nice trips with it

mad


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

madman2525 said:


> can't help with that, but congratulations on your SAILboat! Hope you like it and have lots of nice trips with it
> 
> mad


Thanks a lot, Mad.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

I can't comment on the best route but are you planning to motor most of the way? You said you've never sailed before, just wondering what your plans are.

I would second the notion of getting qualified crew to help with delivery for safety, sanity, and to protect your new baby


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

From Groton, you definitely want to take the LI Sound. You won't have any problems with a 7' draft. There are lots of BIG boats that make that sort of trip all the time.

I think having a delivery captain for at least part of the trip is a good idea. You can give this guy a try:

*CAPT.* Jack Neades
Groton, CT.
860-446-1731
email: [email protected]

I used Capt. Jack in November '06 to help me bring my 'new' boat from Newport RI to Mt. Sinai NY. He did an excellent job.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

NewSailors said:


> Hi *respectable sailors*,
> We (my husband and I) just bought a 33 foot sail boat and need to sail from Groton, CT where our sail boat is located to Jamaica Bay in Brooklyn where we live. We are thinking to sail to Jamaica Bay at the end of May. So the question what is the best way to sail from Groton to Brooklyn using Long Island Sound side or ocean side? We don't have an experience in sailing yet, only in motor boating. What is your suggestion, how would you go?
> Thanks
> Victoria


From your greeting, it is evident that you were not talking to me but i will give you my two cents anyway.

First, conratulations.

With a boat that is new to you and that size, I would strongly recommend taking it through the Sound for the simple reason is that you have many more options if something, God forbid, does not go smoothly. There are very few places to go on the southern part of Long Island and most of them involve treacherous inlets leading to very shallow bays. The Sound, on the other hand, has many accessable harbors. Also, it is much more protected and is less likely to be exposed to exztreme conditions.

Just remember to time the tides very carefully when going through New York City. Good luck.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Ditto CB & others. The Sound will be much safer and more interesting as well. Getting in & out of harbors using your engine (you'll probably stop for the night?) will help assure you that it's up to snuff for the East River and Hell Gate. Don't even _*think*_ you can counter a foul current there. Check the Coast Guard requirements for notifying them you're coming through beforehand. I think they'd like 24h notice or some such. Happy sails!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Post message on Craigslist (Activities Section) and in the Crew Wanted Section here.. with two months you'll find time to interview and select someone(s) to assist...

Good luck!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

There are also services that will find you well-qualified crew (for a fee) such as this one:

Luxury Yacht Crew Placement - Ship To Shore


----------



## zaliasvejas (Jul 18, 2007)

I have sailed on both sides, a few times..
I would check the weather, pack a few sandwiches and beers and make a trip of it on the outside, the south side, that is. No timing to worry about except at the end. There will be two of you to help with steering and you will most likely be sailing over night. That's just fine, as long as the company is good. Most hassles I had sailing is finding a good anchorage for the night, timing the inlet tides and the Hell gate is just what it says it is, scary! You can avoid all that by just sailing non stop on the south side... 
Ocean is beautiful at night (Check the weather before you go..)


----------

